# Landscape Photography



## mortovismo (Feb 10, 2011)

I know the bulk of people on here are involved in the portrait/event side of the biz and most of the ideas I've read on here work well for that. 

But what about things like abstract/nature/landscape photography? Is there anyone out there successfully marketing this type of work. I'm not even talking about making a living off it, but making decent pocket money from it.

I have a website, business cards. I've sold a few pieces...but nothing to write home about.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## myshkin (Feb 10, 2011)

Do you think your ready for promoting yourself as a professional landscape photographer?


----------



## Formatted (Feb 10, 2011)

> But what about things like abstract/nature/landscape photography?



I only know one Full-time landscape photographer, he doesn't have a car and he is absolutely skint. He doesn't rely on fancy HDR techniques but rather the only school way with stunning views. Lake District Photos : Stewart Smith

As for wildlife and nature photography, there still is a market, its small and shrinking. But if you've got the time, patiences and field skills you could still eek out a living, you'll have to diversify, running photo tours, workshops and speeches to keep the money coming in. I know several people that do this, one person who does it very well is Andy Rouse

Nothing is impossible, but its hard work, I've just put together a business plan to work off stock photography, commissioned work and fine prints, so this is the industry I'm going into. But I've diversified I'll be working the sports fields as well as the actual fields.


----------



## mortovismo (Feb 10, 2011)

Professional is a strong word...I prefer "just willing to sell if people want to buy". Like I said in the OP I'm not looking to make a living.


----------



## mortovismo (Feb 10, 2011)

Formatted said:


> > But what about things like abstract/nature/landscape photography?
> 
> 
> I only know one Full-time landscape photographer, he doesn't have a car and he is absolutely skint. He doesn't rely on fancy HDR techniques but rather the only school way with stunning views. Lake District Photos : Stewart Smith
> ...



Thanks for the response. What can I say? I like HDR :blushing: . That guy Stewart Smith's photo's are stunning BTW.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 10, 2011)

It's a really, really hard way to make money with photography.

The reason that most people are involved in portrait/wedding/event photography, is that you are selling the service of professional photography.  With landscapes (fine art etc.), you are only selling the photos...it's a much harder thing to do.

On part of the problem, is that everyone and their dog has a camera these days, and they are taking pictures like crazy since the digital revolution.  People are less likely to buy photos of places that they can take photos of themselves.  

So one way to be successful, would be to travel to remote/exotic locations to take photos that not everyone has seen before...and most people wouldn't even consider going to those places.  Art Wolfe is someone who comes to mind in this field.

Another thing you could try, would be to offer unique products.  I've been selling landscape photos on canvas, which is certainly different than paper prints...but it's not really a new or rare thing to do anymore.

Another method to make money with art photography would be to get out there and sell it.  Craft shows, flea markets, wine tasting shows, county fairs....and so on.  Set up a booth and have something to sell.

Getting your work displayed in a gallery would be a good way to sell it...but you have to get it, and that's pretty competitive.  Some have their own gallery/store front...which could work in the right location, but that's a big overhead cost for landscape photography.  

You could try approaching businesses (restaurants, cafes etc.) and asking them to display your work for sale...for a cut of the profit, of course.   

You could try stock photo sites.  But the problem is that the ones that don't pay well, have millions of photos and making yours stand out may be hard....and the ones that do pay well, are much more exclusive and you have to be really good to get in.  

Just setting up a website and having business cards probably won't do much.  Even if you have really good SEO, I'd think that the sale per click rate on landscape photo prints is 1:1000000 or lower.

I forgot to mention a really good one.  Write books, teach classes or seminars, host tours etc.  It would be hard, if you don't have an established 'name'...but it's certainly something that most of the 'successful' photographers do.


----------



## rub (Feb 10, 2011)

I think your work is very strong - I took a peek at your sight before commenting.  

I think possibly offering more than a print could help sales.  When clients order a print, all they get is a print.  Have it where its custom framed at matted, or offer more wall art / collage pieces, where all the customer need to do it hang it up.

Sure the price will be more, but the price is a total price.  Clients have told me one reason they dont buy more prints is then they have to deal with them.  If they are ready for the wall the second they arrive, there are no "well I wonder how much it will cost to frame that" or "when will I have the TIME to frame it" questions in the buyers mind.

Just a thought.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 10, 2011)

> You could try approaching businesses (restaurants, cafes etc.) and asking them to display your work for sale...for a cut of the profit, of course.
> 
> You could try stock photo sites. But the problem is that the ones that don't pay well, have millions of photos and making yours stand out may be hard....and the ones that do pay well, are much more exclusive and you have to be really good to get in.



This is what I do, works great!



> What can I say? I like HDR


May I speak frankly?
I hate HDR, its digital crap, most HDR looks like someone has thrown up on a canvas. Sorry but its true!


----------



## myshkin (Feb 10, 2011)

You do realize HDR type techniques have been around almost as long as photography and almost all great landscape photographers have used some sort of multiple exposure method

just because some take it farther then you would like is a lame reason to diss a whole area of photography



Formatted said:


> > You could try approaching businesses (restaurants, cafes etc.) and asking them to display your work for sale...for a cut of the profit, of course.
> >
> > You could try stock photo sites. But the problem is that the ones that don't pay well, have millions of photos and making yours stand out may be hard....and the ones that do pay well, are much more exclusive and you have to be really good to get in.
> 
> ...


----------



## mortovismo (Feb 10, 2011)

Formatted said:


> [May I speak frankly?
> I hate HDR, its digital crap, most HDR looks like someone has thrown up on a canvas. Sorry but its *MY OPINION*



Fixed that for you 

@ BigMike and Rub - thanks a million for the suggestions, very constructive and much appreciated. The idea of "wall ready" is a good one.


----------

